
Imagining a First-Party Swift KVO Replacement - Stevo11
http://blog.jaredsinclair.com/post/136419814560
======
felixjendrusch
See also @jckarter's draft for property behaviors
([https://gist.github.com/jckarter/f3d392cf183c6b2b2ac3](https://gist.github.com/jckarter/f3d392cf183c6b2b2ac3)),
which also covers property observers.

